# Is my leopard tortoise constipated?



## nupek (Jan 19, 2013)

My 1.5 years old leopard tortoise hasn't pooped for at least 2 weeks. She is active, eats well. We are now on winter diet - lamb lettuce, romaine lettuce, endive, etc. She is not dehydrated, now gets daily baths in warm water, does not seem to be in pain...but no poo for a long time sounds alarming. I know that I could give her some pumpkin but it's outside season and could not find fresh pumpkin anywhere. Is there anything else I could give her instead to help her? Could it be that she is not eating enough fiber? And most importantly - when should I take her to a vet?
Thanks for in advance for any advice.
nupek.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 19, 2013)

If her appetite is good, I wouldn't worry. There's not a lot of bulk in her winter diet, so not much to expel. By the time you take all the water out of those greens, there's not much substance left.


nupek said:


> My 1.5 years old leopard tortoise hasn't pooped for at least 2 weeks. She is active, eats well. We are now on winter diet - lamb lettuce, romaine lettuce, endive, etc. She is not dehydrated, now gets daily baths in warm water, does not seem to be in pain...but no poo for a long time sounds alarming. I know that I could give her some pumpkin but it's outside season and could not find fresh pumpkin anywhere. Is there anything else I could give her instead to help her? Could it be that she is not eating enough fiber? And most importantly - when should I take her to a vet?
> Thanks for in advance for any advice.
> nupek.


----------



## theelectraco (Jan 19, 2013)

How long are you soaking for?


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 19, 2013)

You could buy canned pumpkin. Make sure it's 100% pumpkin.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 19, 2013)

I also buy can'd pumpkin when needed. The only thing I would say is, if it were me (and I am a worry wort), if it went on much longer I would take the tort to the vet to be checked for impaction. But that's just my opinion, and I freak out when things are not going 100% right. Best of luck to you!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 19, 2013)

Your tortoise may not be constipated and just eating the evidence. Does your tort ever have a dark green messy mouth?


----------



## nupek (Jan 19, 2013)

The soaks are anything from 5 to 20 minutes. She gets stressed when left longer. Mouth does not seem to be messy. If I can't find a safe canned pumpkin, is there other vegetable that is safe and would help?


----------



## theelectraco (Jan 19, 2013)

Perhaps try a longer soak, mine usually gets a 30 min soak, usually taking twenty minutes to start going. Just make sure the water stays.warm.


----------

